# Removing Annoying VigLink



## unfocused (Apr 29, 2020)

Help. I don't know if anyone else is having this problem, but it seems like some program called "VigLink" is automatically adding unwanted links to my posts. Trying to figure out how to eliminate this. Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 30, 2020)

A quick search turned this up:

*To eliminate VigLink ads from Windows, follow these steps:*

Click Start → Control Panel → Programs and Features (if you are Windows XP user, click on Add/Remove Programs).
If you are Windows 10 / Windows 8 user, then right-click in the lower left corner of the screen. ...
Uninstall VigLink and related programs.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 30, 2020)

brad-man said:


> A quick search turned this up:
> 
> *To eliminate VigLink ads from Windows, follow these steps:*
> 
> ...


Yes, I found that. Unfortunately, the program does not show up on the list of installed apps.


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (May 1, 2020)

I don't know about you but when I load CR the level of ads has dramatically increased in the last month or so. The added links are just a small portion of nonsense ads being peddled here lately.. right now as type this reply I get Purdue University ads and the "Sexiest night sleep slip styles" ads revolving every minute or so.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 1, 2020)

ValleyofCarbon said:


> I don't know about you but when I load CR the level of ads has dramatically increased in the last month or so. The added links are just a small portion of nonsense ads being peddled here lately.. right now as type this reply I get Purdue University ads and the "Sexiest night sleep slip styles" ads revolving every minute or so.


Have to agree - I am now getting so many ads popping up, that my page view jumps around 4 times before it settles down every time I change page - and I then have to close the bottom window which goes across sthe page and blocks off about 20% of my screen if I want to access anything there. I'm all for Craig making a living in return for providing a great site, but the recent overload is really beginning to impinge on the experience.

Having said that, I don't run any ad blockers at all, so maybe it's on me for not doing something to cut them out.


----------

